# Great last show!!



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

today was the last show of a 4 show series we had that stared in jan. i got overall and sr. high point. why did it have to end


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

YouTube - skypaint33's Channel


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! That trophy is huge!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks out of all 4 shows i got 4 will post pics soon


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

all the winnings. and a pile of ribbions. went in 13 to 17 classes each show:shock: and placed in every class.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates!!!! grat job! I wish we got trophies around here >.< I am sorry it's over. Are there no other shows you can attend?


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

ya there are but i like the ones that are one 5 min from me like theese were!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry it's over for you but way to go!!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Good job! Nice trophies!

Let's see the ribbons!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

aaww well great job!! My mom still thinks I am crazy I travel 4+ hours for a show. Of course I won't travel more than an hr for a 1 day show LOL. Of course if you look at where we live you really have to travel to get anywhere >.<


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

well the reason we came up with theese shows is beacuse we did not want to go to a show series that was an hour away. i would never drive 4 hrs for a show. we did that once and man it was just to much..lol but it was fun. this year im just sticking around here. just due to gas prices and such. but i'll still get to like 10 to 15 shows.


----------

